# bringing money to bmq



## supertitanfan1 (29 Dec 2009)

I know this has been covered before but.....

I have read many times on this site that the forces give you a $200.00 advance the first week of BMQ to buy your cannex goods that you need. But i have received my package for Borden a few day's ago and it say's to bring money. just a little confused, as i know having extra money is never a bad thing i do not want to bring $200.00 and then get an advance and have $400.00 on my person.

can anyone confirm these things, as i am having a heck of a time getting through to the recruiting centre.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Dec 2009)

Celticgirl recently finished BMQ @ Borden...maybe she can answer it for you.  If not, remember to bring a lock  ;D


----------



## Celticgirl (29 Dec 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Celticgirl recently finished BMQ @ Borden...maybe she can answer it for you.  If not, remember to bring a lock  ;D



Not sure if this is sarcasm or not, but I'll bite. LOL  ;D

Reg force personnel will be given an advance of $200. From what I recall, there was no choice in the matter. You were simply given the cash and made to sign for it. Reservists, however, do not get any advance, so prepare accordingly.

Some people from my platoon found that they spent more than $200 at the Canex, but if you already have some of what is on the list and are not buying additional items like clothing, phone cards, etc., I would think $200 should be enough to get everything you need. If you think you will need extras, bring extra money. And yes, bring a lock. You will need 3 of them anyway.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Dec 2009)

You're going to need a bank account and the bank info (transit #, etc.) for the pay office. If you don't have one now, get one. Preferably with an Interact Debit card (good just about anywhere). Then you can leave your extra money in your account, instead of on your person, and use your debit card for shopping.


----------

